# Merry Christmas to you all.



## Blessed (Dec 25, 2022)

It is early Christmas morning here, about 2AM.  I can't believe I am actually sleepy so now my and the three wise men (dogs) are off to bed.  Hoping for a good snooze with visions of sugar plums dancing in our heads.  Hopefully Santa and his reindeer will land softly on the roof as to not wake the pups.  Maybe we can get through one night without barking fits.  Merry Christmas to all and to all a good night.  And God bless you everyone!!


----------



## Tish (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## -Oy- (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## Bretrick (Dec 25, 2022)

Tish said:


> View attachment 258472


Merry Christmas Tish


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## Wren (Dec 25, 2022)

Thank you and a very Merry Christmas to you Blessed


----------

